# Hello from KC



## plomax (Sep 5, 2012)

I just aquired my nieces huge HD 1080 Model WS-55313 TV. It was working fine at her house, they delivered it Sunday. I screwed in the cable, plugged it in and set it to antiena A and the picture come up. I walked in the kichen and back...literally 5 minutes and the picture was gone. I can hear, but no picture. Is this the picture tube? I've gone thru all the settings and I beleive they are set correctly. 

I've taken a 2 year electronic class about 18 years ago, so I'm not affraid to get in there and see what's up. However, before I do that I'd like to explore someone's experiance and see if this is a known issue with this particular product and see if it can be resolved another way.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello from another fellow Kansas Citian. I am by no means an expert on displays and with your 2 years of electronics schooling I'm sure you know more than I do. Have you tried unplugging for a bit and plugging back in? I have fixed more electronics that way than I care to count. It's worth a try and you have probably already done this.


----------



## plomax (Sep 5, 2012)

yes--I can get the menu to come up and view settings...just no pic.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You will have to wait for someone else to chime in then. If the picture tube went out would you still be able to pull up menu setting?


----------



## plomax (Sep 5, 2012)

I think so. My schooling was a long time ago, when pic tubes were pretty common. I've never dealt with a TV like this one before. Hoping someone has experianced this before and knows what to do. If not, I'll post it for sale for parts..I guess.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So you're not using any cable or satellite box? Just an antenna for over the air reception? It sounds to me like a settings problem. I don't think you would get any picture if it was the picture tube.


----------

